# (not so) Down in the Dumps



## surfaceone (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm delighted to bring to your attention a new story (not so) Down in the Dumps, by our resident writer and prolific shovelist, Rick Weiner.






















 Take a bow, Rick! It's a compendium of great dump digging stories, but where the heck is the photos of the Bee bottle & jar? [8D]

 Thanks for a another great read, my friend.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 29, 2012)

Surf when I send in a story I send a crap load of pix with it. I don't have a say what goes in. I just write the story's  and send in the pix[]


 I must say though "Bottles & Extras" really did put a ton of pix in my last story. All color to.

 "Western & Eastern Treasure" do not have any color pix and they are the ones that pay. Go figure.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2012)

I was glad to see Dave (The Badger) in this story. Hey wasn't that Bawlmer Nick guy the one who... [] Where the heck is Paul Harvey when you need him.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> I was glad to see Dave (The Badger) in this story. Hey wasn't that Bawlmer Nick guy the one who... [] Where the heck is Paul Harvey when you need him.


 
 Dam surf your good,but you blew the guys cover!   Hollywood wont be the same  [8D]


----------



## logueb (Aug 30, 2012)

Great article Rick.  Thanks Surf for sharing it with the rest of us who do not receive the magazine.

 Rick, the article reminded me of how I started collecting bottles.  I was about 14 and was hunting on my Grandmother's old farm when I ran across a small farm dump.  Old amethest glass jugs and canning jars that were cleaned out of the barn and dumped on the backside of the property. 48 years later and I am still at it.  I'm looking forward to retiring Nov. 30th of this year and am exited about finally having the time to dig.  Right now it's an hour here and an hour there digging.  Like you, it's not about the monetary value, but the history and the thrill of unearthing these glass treasures.

 Once again, a great article about digging.  Buster


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Buster I appreciate it.  Thanks for reading


----------



## Dugout (Aug 30, 2012)

A big pat on the back to you Rick! Congratulations to the author! He did a wonderful job! Keep up the good work. You have a knack for writing there. 
 And thanks to Surf for bringing it to our attention!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm glad you guys appreciate a good digging story. I mean like, who wouldn't... [8D]

 I say Rick is a credit to the digging community! He's doing a labor of love, not only for himself, but for the broader "Hobby." I know he's inspired me on more than one occasion to go forth and dig something up.

 I just wish that something would occasionally involve puceness, and Eagles. I like eagles...

 But I digress, per usual... I doff my hat to you, sir, Rick! You're building up to a pretty damn crusty lifetime achievement award, as far as I'm concerned.

 Now, I've been meaning to speak to you about one of your millinery choices:




From.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Surf and Renee. I can always count on you guys []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 30, 2012)

Great stories Rick...I really enjoyed reading them!


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 30, 2012)

Great job again, Rick.   Thanks !


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 30, 2012)

Very nice!  SickRick strikes again.  You are truly an asset (not azz) to our hobby.  We need more digging people like you.  I always enjoy your posts and stories.  Thank you.  Please keep them coming.  Proud to know you my friend!  Also, thanks to Surf for sharing this article.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks ABN'ERS[]

 And you to Tom []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 30, 2012)

Rick â€“ This is damn good.   What a great article for people to read about the bottles and digging.   I think this article would motivate anybody to get up, grab a shovel, and start digging for bottles.  Great writing. 
    I think that for the 8th Ed we need to have one of your articles in the book.   Keep moving that dirt and writing these kinds of articles.   Excellent.

 Mike   Polak


 I  could possibly be writing a story for Mike Ps next book. Cool


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 31, 2012)

Rick - Maybe I am stupid or missed something, but who is Mike Polak?  Please advise.

 PD


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 31, 2012)

This was Archie's Mike........ ( Stivic) Polak


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Rick - Maybe I am stupid or missed something, but who is Mike Polak?  Please advise.
> 
> PD


  This guy Penn   http://www.amazon.com/Warmans-Bottles-Field-Guide-Identification/dp/0873499697


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> I'm glad you guys appreciate a good digging story. I mean like, who wouldn't... [8D]
> 
> ...


  You are the go to guy for digging Rick Congratulations!! You look like Gilligan in that picture.


----------



## idigjars (Aug 31, 2012)

Very cool article.  Thanks for sharing with us.  Paul


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Steve/sewell
> 
> This was Archie's Mike........ ( Stivic) Polak


 

 Hahaha Good one "Skipper"  lol[8D]


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh, ok.  I think I actually had one of his books gifted to me.

 PD


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  logueb
> 
> Great article Rick.Â  Thanks Surf for sharing it with the rest of us who do not receive the magazine.
> 
> ...


 
 Sounds good buster! I may retire in 4 years. If our contract sucks I'm going.  Dig on


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> 
> Now, I've been meaning to speak to you about one of your millinery choices:
> ...


 

 Surf I found that hat in an inner city park. I washed it and  wore it digging. I don't wear hats normally only on digs if the fill is fallin. 
 Answer your question? []


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 1, 2012)

Finally got my mag today.  Read it again.  Still a good story.

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 "Poifectly"


----------



## David Fertig (Sep 2, 2012)

Great story(s) Rick.  I've been too busy working to stay up on AB lately.

 Dave


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  David Fertig
> 
> Great story(s) Rick.  I've been too busy working to stay up on AB lately.
> 
> Dave


 
 Thanx Dave that workin late chit will kill ya []


----------



## ktbi (Sep 3, 2012)

Great story Rick! Feels like I'm there with you sometimes. Thanks for writing...Ron


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  ktbi
> 
> Great story Rick! Feels like I'm there with you sometimes. Thanks for writing...Ron


 

 If I was Rich* you would be Ron []


----------



## Jim (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice work, SickRick! A very enjoyable read.  ~Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 5, 2012)

Magazine came today...Jusr Re-read it start to finish  []....Good read goin on there Rick!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2012)

The Badger didn't chime in??I guess he didn't like his mug shot  bhahahah!!!



 Thanx Joe & Jim[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Jim
> 
> Nice work, SickRick! A very enjoyable read.  ~Jim


 
 THANX Jim bo. Hey how does this sound for a title?

                    "The Lewistown Lay over"
                          (Privy Madness!)

 Its good to dream []


----------



## THE BADGER (Sep 7, 2012)

HEY GUYS ITS THE BADGER CHIMING IN ,MY COMPUTER WENT DOWN WITH A TOASTED HARD DRIVE.FINALLY GOT IT FIXED.IM STILL DIGGIN AND LOVED THE STORY RICK EXCEPT DONT KNOW THE GUY WEARING MY STUFF. BADGER


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  THE BADGER
> 
> HEY GUYS ITS THE BADGER CHIMING IN ,MY COMPUTER WENT DOWN WITH A TOASTED HARD DRIVE.FINALLY GOT IT FIXED.IM STILL DIGGIN AND LOVED THE STORY RICK EXCEPT DONT KNOW THE GUY WEARING MY STUFF. BADGER


 

 Thats your twin brother aint it ?? lol


----------

